# Weight Lifting--Uneven Progress.



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2005)

I lift (lightly) each day. I do upper body one day, lower body the next. (I do abs each day, rotating between upper, lower, and obliques. The routine recommends taking the fourth day off, but I don't.) I use an all-in-one device with a seated bench press, lat pull, and other stations; in addition, I use dumbbells and a chest bar (spring). I do not have a muscular build, and I'm not looking for one; I just want some basic tone.

 A few months ago I switched to fewer reps done _very_ slowly, having read recent stories about this approach, and it's really worked well for me. But, I have one problem: My right-side pecs are progressing much more rapidly than my left side pecs. I think I'm the only one who can tell the difference at this point, but it's pretty noticeable to me. I've been working hard to make sure that both hands bear comparable loads in the bench press, since I could 'cheat' given how the device is constructed, but I don't think that's it. I don't think I could be cheating on anything else.

 My question is: Should I add more reps of something on my left side (only) in order to 'even things out' or should I just have faith that if I keep good form then things will get better? If I do add more on that side--how much? Another 50% reps on that side?


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 18, 2005)

I would recommend investing in a free-weight barbell set.
   It doesn't have to major,110lb set would do fine.

  The reason;as great as multi-station units are,they do lack in one area.
 Because of the design for doing bench presses,you can actually do a one handed press and the machine will still function exactly the same,therefore your stronger side will do all the work while you still get the same mechanical function of the machine.
  One other option with the machine is to reduce the weight and do one handed presses til you are comfortable with the results.
  Drop the weight enough so you can get 10-15 reps with one hand and try hitting that at the end of your chest workout..maybe 1-2 sets.
   With free weights,even a barbell,you CAN'T cheat!
  You MUST balance the weight yourself and you will feel the difference!
   Dumbells are great as well.
 Use the same weight one both hands and visually watch and feel your movements.Stick to the same weight,regardless of how your strong side does,and concentrate on the weak side until it catches up and you feel satisfied with the results.

  A small freeweight set is very much worth the investment to compliment the multi-station gym.
  They are fairly cheap,especially if you hit the local paper,you can find a nice used set up for a good price.

   I hope this helps in some way.............
  Now coffee calls....erg.

  :asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 18, 2005)

Bammx2 has caught the correct. Please don't work on one side more than the other even if they are currently unbalanced. This will unbalance you even more.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Please don't work on one side more than the other even if they are currently unbalanced. This will unbalance you even more.


 I got the same advice via PM. I'll try that for a while, using the dumbbells. I know a good weight set would be best, but it just isn't convenient to have it in addition to the device, and I'd miss having some of the stations on it that I do like (like the butterfly, and a lat bar--I really like having a pull-down bar). Thanks all!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

I've switched to dumbbells only, added more rest days, added more chest exercises, and re-focused on my form. It seems to be helping; I'm pleased with the results so far. Thanks again for all the advice here and via PM!


----------



## TX_BB (Sep 29, 2005)

Try negatives with a bar and a partner for about 4-6 weeks. Sometimes this just forces the issue.

Next, go back to the dumbell regimen. 

When I've had a problem with a weak area I go to a high volume/high repitition routine for 4-6 weeks. Then a negative phase to get over the hump. Yes and I watch the rest intervals.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Ii am seeing improvement for now, but I want to switch my routine periodically, so that may be a good switch. Thanks!


----------



## Trix (Oct 1, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with working the weaker muscle more...
if it is all about symmetry then isometrics is what you need to do...dumbbells are perfect for this...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

Definitely seeing improvement. Dumbbells, working harder when I work and getting more rest seems to have helped!

One thing that bothers me somewhat is that my chest, shoulders, lats, and even triceps seem to be growing faster than my biceps. They're getting stronger and noticeably better defined, and more peaked, but the overall volume increase is disappointing. I do barbells curls, close grip barbell curls, dumbbell preacher curls, and dumbbell alternating curls for them. (Each day that I do upper body I do two of those exercises, then the next time I do the other two.) Do I need to do more exercises/sets, or is there an exercise I can do that will help give me those Paul Janulis biceps?


----------



## twayman (Oct 31, 2005)

In order to increase volume use heavier weights less reps First set about 60% of max 12 reps, second set 75% of max 10 reps, third set 85-90% of max 8 reps.  Use this on 3  4 sets of different stations (ie. Set of dumbbells, set of flat curl bar, set of preacher chair curls).  Then at the end of the work out ice your arms for about 10 min.  Try to fit arms twice a week into your work out.  Also as a side note.  Triceps will build faster than biceps due to extra use.  Normaly during your chest work out you will also be doing a tri work out also, so they get extra Not a bad thing mind you.  Bigger triceps make bigger arms more than bigger biceps.  Keep in mind in order to build bulk you need to tear the muscles (heavier weight) the resulting scare tissue is what makes up the bulk.  To build lean mass use lighter weights and more reps.  Hope this works for you.

P.S. This works for me currently I have 19" arms and been doing this for years.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

My triceps have indeed been growing faster...glad to know it's not just me. I do arms 2.5 times/week (I work out 5 times every 2 weeks because of my every-other-Friday-off work schedule) and two two exercises per major muscle group, 3 sets of 10 reps each. A friend uses the increasing amount of weight like you suggest and has been encouraging me to try a 'pyramid scheme' so perhaps I should.

Bigger triceps are more important for bigger arms than are bigger biceps? Why so? I know they'r eusually more important for martial arts (punches etc.).


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 1, 2005)

Give it some time, brother. I don't grow anywhere near as fast as I would like but it takes time.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 1, 2005)

a body builder friend of mine told me to do an exercise he called 21's. i dont know if this is a common term, but it does help to build biceps.
using a curl bar start by doing 7 curls only to the halfway point and then down, then do seven reps from the midway point to full flexion and then back to the halfway point, then do 7 full curls.
he suggested doing 3 sets of these.
it did work for me, this guy had a giant anterior brachial region. you must remember though, the bicep isnt the major flexor of the elbow, the brachialis is. this exercise increases the mass of the brachialis as well as the bicep and helps to push the bicep way up for a nice peak.
also try and do some curls with a reverse grip with pronated forearms to work the brachioradialis and brachialis.


----------



## twayman (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Bigger triceps are more important for bigger arms than are bigger biceps? Why so? I know they'r eusually more important for martial arts (punches etc.).


Not necessarily more important, but they makeup more of the arm mass and are more noticeable when you see "big arms."  And yes it takes a while.


----------



## twayman (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> a body builder friend of mine told me to do an exercise he called 21's. i dont know if this is a common term, but it does help to build biceps.


 
I remember a friend of mine talking about these and how good they worked.  I may give them a try also.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A friend uses the increasing amount of weight like you suggest and has been encouraging me to try a 'pyramid scheme' so perhaps I should.
> 
> Bigger triceps are more important for bigger arms than are bigger biceps? Why so? I know they'r eusually more important for martial arts (punches etc.).


 
YES, Pyramid!!! Do it. I think you'll be glad you did. There are essentially two types of muscle fibre that you're wanting to hypertrophy through your work: Fast Twitch  (strength) and slow twitch (Endurance). The Fast twitch will be effected by the Lower rep/Higher Weight portion of the pyramid ((This is the essential area as 3/5 of your body's voluntary musculature is this Fast Twitch fibre, it's where SIZE and strength is AT)) and the slow twitch will be effected when you move more toward the Higher Rep/lower weight end. Using a pyramid arrangement will lead you to get more from your muscles than you would have been able to otherwise!

Bigger Triceps:
The statement that bigger triceps is more important for overall arm size is true but a little misleading. What most bodybuilders mean by this statement is.... well.....they are trying to combat the old "Teenager-mentality" of HITTIN those biceps while pretty much neglecting the triceps... YET....if you think about it, there's 2 heads to the biceps and THREE to the triceps. SO.... the biceps (essentially) constitutes only 2/5 of your arms overall size!!
ALSO: an under-developed tricep holds back the progress of the biceps!
The triceps are the antagonist muscles (opposing muscles) to the biceps. Your Body will not alow growth that will greatly risk gross mis-balance. If your Biceps are not supported (resisted) by well developed Triceps.... your body won't let the biceps respond to the work so much. Not really. 
Often times the secret to better biceps work, is better triceps work.

HINT: This principle applies to other areas as well. 
Better Chest work is dependant upon better back work!
Better Abs? Better Lumbar section of the back.
Better Quads?? Better Biceps femora....
etc. etc.

To grow something, grow that which opposes it! (supports it)

hope this helps!! Keep us updated on your progress.

Your Brother
John


----------



## twayman (Nov 1, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> HINT: This principle applies to other areas as well.
> Better Chest work is dependant upon better back work!
> Better Abs? Better Lumbar section of the back.
> Better Quads?? Better Biceps femora....


 
Glad you touched on this I failed to bring this up.  I have seen guys break their a$$ trying to get a big chest only to find out that hitting lats was the key.


----------

